
Yum Brands just spent $375M to finally take on McDonald's hamburgers - hhs
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/pizza-hut-owner-yum-brands-just-spent-375-million-to-finally-take-on-mc-donalds-hamburgers-154129133.html
======
nightfly
I don't think the "lucrative premium burger segment" is how to take on
McDonald's. And I don't think they can beat Five Guys.

~~~
towndrunk
Five Guys is definitely beatable. They have lost quality in my opinion lately.
Buns are not fresh. Burgers are over cooked etc. My wife likes their hot dogs
but she says they are hardly warm, never hot.

